# home made tip ups??



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i know i have shown these on here before but we have alot of new guys and it was probably 2-3 years back so i figured i would post some pics.. 
notice how the wind cant set these off and only a fish can lift the flag ( or in this case a roll of tape )


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

That fish is going to have to put a lot of pressure on that wire to pull it down.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...peon...Nice looking tip up's never saw any like that before...If it works for you so be it...You know what they say.."Don't knock it till you try it"...May be getting some ice according to the weatherman....May get to see them in action...SAFETY FIRST ON THE ICE....C.L...


----------



## back lash (Sep 13, 2008)

those look good.whats the ball made of ?


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

its a wood ball.. i guess you could use something lighter but i dont bait my tip[ ups for panfish only bass and catfish.. and i have never had a problem with a fish setting these off.. its not that heavy.. i set them with the reel locked in place so it doesnt free spin


----------

